# .357 Sig- What's not to like?



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not really familiar with this cartridge so I did a little poking around on the internet. Seems it's a .40 S&W case necked down to accomodate a 9 mm bullet. Seems to have a lot of knock down power but not as much kick as the .40 or .45. Accurate and very little feeding or jamming issues. Other then the ammo price and amount of guns available in that caliber, it seems like a great round. 
Anyone own one or any thoughts?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Based on what you will pay for .357 SIG ammo over time and the actual performance of the cartridge plus the availability of the ammo, it's not a very practical round. It was designed to mimic the performance of a specific 125 grain loading of .357. It does that but that is all it does. 

I guess the most important question to ask is what is the intended purpose of the gun? I find the .357SIG to be an expensive solution to a problem that didn't really exist.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

It's not nearly as practical as its revolver cousin, the .357 magnum, which offers a much wider range of loads.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey boatnut, I have two handguns in .357 sig. One is a glock 33. The other is a sig 239. I like the cartridge, it is hard to find, but does perform well. A few things people don't consider... The .40 barrel drops into either of these guns and they use the same magazine. When ammo was hard to find, I still saw .357sig on the shelves. You now have two ammo options for the same gun for the cost of $100 barrel. Better yet, guns like a sig 229 that are chambered in .357 sig usually sell for $100 cheaper used due to the red headed stepchild caliber. This is only motivation to buy the gun and order the extra barrel!

Now for the cons... As a ccw, I don't like it. It has a tendency to over penetrate. I fear that it would pass through the bad guy and end up in an innocent bystander. The same fear can be said for the .40. Mostly I carry a smith air weight with .38's in it. 

I'm out here in norwalk and keep the boat in east harbor. If you want to try one pm me and we'll throw some lead

Regards 
Jarrod


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> Hey boatnut, I have two handguns in .357 sig. One is a glock 33. The other is a sig 239. I like the cartridge, it is hard to find, but does perform well. A few things people don't consider... The .40 barrel drops into either of these guns and they use the same magazine. When ammo was hard to find, I still saw .357sig on the shelves. You now have two ammo options for the same gun for the cost of $100 barrel. Better yet, guns like a sig 229 that are chambered in .357 sig usually sell for $100 cheaper used due to the red headed stepchild caliber. This is only motivation to buy the gun and order the extra barrel!
> 
> Now for the cons... As a ccw, I don't like it. It has a tendency to over penetrate. I fear that it would pass through the bad guy and end up in an innocent bystander. The same fear can be said for the .40. Mostly I carry a smith air weight with .38's in it.
> 
> ...


.22 will over penetrate. Pick a good hollow point. I'd worry more about shots that miss.

In regards to "over penetration": fbi study on ammo effectiveness and reasoning for adopting the 10mm round.

http://www.firearmstactical.com/pdf/fbi_10mm_notes.pdf


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Self defense is only one use for a firearm. Everyone runs a circle of guns when they begin to carry. 
First comes the high capacity hand cannon in .40 that you need a tent to hide it. It ends up in the safe and you go to the gun shop and buy a .380 LCP mouse gun. 
After three trips to the range, you soon realize two things... One: you can't hit s%#^ with an LCP, Two: a .380 is inferior for self defense... Especially in a belly gun.
Next comes the nostalgic .45acp... IMO the best carry round. Plenty of horsepower, not too much penetration, and a big f#%ing hole! I chose the glock 36 to transport this magnificent round and I can hit a pop can out to 20yds all day long. Not too hard to conceal, light enough not to be a pants-dropper and glock reliability. (This coming from a sig man)
Finally my trusty smith m&p 340 .357mag air weight... .38's are used due to lost performance of a short barrel, less muzzle flash at night, lighter recoil to help with accuracy, revolver reliability, not a ton of penetration but enough. RIDES IN MY POCKET! 
I judge a carry weapon not by the caliber, not by the size, not by the weight, not by the capacity... I judge them by the number of trips they go on. The smith has clearly got the most miles on it and continues to be the daily driver.
BOTTOM LINE... A gun is only gonna work if you take it with you


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I have had one of these on my wishlist for quite some time now.
http://www.coonaninc.com/index.php/cPath,5

.357/.38 special in a 1911 platform.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a 9mm 1911. It was fun for a while.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Jarrod,
do you belong to Erie County Conservation Club, by chance?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

No, I belong to four county in Bellevue. I have a few other places to shoot. Hell, if you wait until night time, downtown sandusky throws more lead than erie county!


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Go 10mm and don't look back


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have considered buying one but the price if ammo kinda scares me, there is always reloading but yet I hate to chase brass with semi autos.


----------

